
The Airport Lawyers Who Stood Up to Trump Are Under Attack - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.thenation.com/article/the-airport-lawyers-who-stood-up-to-trump-are-under-attack/
======
URSpider94
It is hard to imagine a motive for these actions that is not nefarious.

~~~
avmich
It's also hard to figure out what to do if those actions are actually
nefarious.

What can one do?

~~~
URSpider94
Well, the lawyers themselves are fighting back in court. So far, they have won
an injunction that allows them to keep working. It's hard to imagine that
their colleagues on the bench will not side with them -- but now they are
spending their time and money defending themselves instead of their clients.

